# Other Water Monsters



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I was just curious what everyone else was keeping besides Piranha that they would consider aggresive?
here is one of many cichlids.
it is a female Belly Crawler Pike
















... this one will eat more feeders than a Piranha will. It usually swallows them whole and leaves the tail sticking out or part of the head ...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice. the reason it has stuff hanging out if its mouth when its eating,because its teath are in its throat and thats how they chew thier food.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey mad I cant make out your pic really... its kinda dark, you got another one, or can you lighten it up some. and Marco I dont see any fish that you posted








but thanks for posting guys.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 3 oscars that i put in the 40gal 3 days ago. there only small about an inch. and i got them for $2 canadian. at a walmart cause they couldnt find the price tag for then so she just made up a price.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Those oscars from walmart sound like they are very succetible to HITH.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have 5 Felcatus (Red Tail Barracudas) and Exodons. I'd love to show pix of their teethes, especially when they hold down a feeder. Looks like the feeders is caged up in a wall of sharp teeth.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Those oscars from walmart sound like they are very succetible to HITH.


 maybe so ... but I do know this one person who purshaed oscars from walmart and they are now over a foot long and perfectly healthy now







they where only 1/2 an inch when she got them too


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my snakehead


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nice pictures guys


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

i have a 4nahalf in. slant nose gar(ctenolucius hujeta), and just bought a 4in. black featherfin knife(papyrocranus afer). i plan on adding at least two more gars. sorry i dont have any pics yet. and i just recently sold my pike cichlid, it was a belly crawler, didnt know the species till just now when i saw the pic from snow cichlid


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my e-catfish. very aggressive.


----------

